# Rides near Sheridan Wyoming?



## Messerschmitt

Hello,

I will be in Sheridan for two weeks at the end of May and I was just wondering if anyone could help me out with some interesting routes or local group rides. I live in Chicago area so as you can imagine I am not much of a climber; however, I would love to do some long climbs. Anyway, any info will help. Thanks


----------



## Sledgehammer03

I am not familiar with theriding there, but we spent a weekend there last summer, and I wish I had my bike. Go West, go up. All else, nice rolling terrian. Most of the roads are lightly travelled and highways, so there is som shoulder.

We will be back, with bicycles.


----------



## moneyman

Messerschmitt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be in Sheridan for two weeks at the end of May and I was just wondering if anyone could help me out with some interesting routes or local group rides. I live in Chicago area so as you can imagine I am not much of a climber; however, I would love to do some long climbs. Anyway, any info will help. Thanks


See, here's the thing about Wyoming riding that's different that anywhere else - lack of people and traffic. I live in Cheyenne, 320 miles and 4 hours from Sheridan. Sheridan is one of the most beautiful spots in the state, and I've seen pretty much the whole state as I've lived here for 25 years. 

If you want a grand, glorious long climb, I know of two specific choices: One is Hwy 14 to Lovell on what's called the "Oh My God" highway. The highway was constructed a long time ago by road builders using horse-drawn graders. The OMG label comes from both the scenery and the tight, twisty turns. It's a great place to challenge those flatlander lungs and really experience Wyoming. Don't go all the way into Lovell, though, or you'll likely discover the true meaning of "wind". Park the car in Dayton or Ranchester, and then ride over the top. When you get to the other side, turn around and come back.

The second is take a drive to Buffalo and then ride your bike over the Powder River Pass. On the way down the other side, you'll go down some great switchbacks which will lead you to Tensleep (the inspiration for Broke Back Mountain), which is a typical Wyoming small town. 42 miles one way, and I don't know how many feet up and down, but there's a lot. 

On both rides you should be fully prepared to go it alone. Don't count on gas stations for food and drink, as they are few and far between. You should also prepare for bad weather, and snow is not out of the possibility. If it is cool and rainy in Sheridan or Buffalo, it is probably snowing on top. 

You should also be prepared for motor homes and pickups pulling travel trailers. This is prime vacation land, and while there's not a ton of traffic, what there is is likely to be big and obtrusive. You are a little early for tourist season, though, so it shouldn't be too bad.

These are long, epic rides that require you to drive to the start. If you want something closer to home, there are plenty of lightly travelled county roads that traverse the foothills around the area, but I don't know much about them. As long as you stay on the paved roads, you should be OK. Worst case is you turn around and go back the way you came. 

There's a decent bike shop in town, so you may want to stop there and ask. It's been a few years since I've been there, but I did think the shop guys were helpful. 

If you bring a mountain bike, definitely drive to Dayton and ride up the Tongue River trail. 

Two weeks in Sheridan with a bike. I envy you.


----------



## godot

I know nothing about cycling in Sheridan, an old friend grew up there, so I've been up there a couple of times. I concur with the MoneyMan - It's freaking beautiful up there, and I'm jealous that you get to spend 2 weeks. Have a great trip.

There is also a nice golf course in town, take your sticks if you're so inclined.


----------



## Tlaloc

*Good Riding*

Sheridan is at low altitude and the weather there should be good then. There are a lot of good rides and a lot of people with road bikes. There is a good bike shop on north Main street called Back Country Bikes. I don't know if anyone is doing any organized rides.

The two climbs recommended by the previous poster are very big climbs. Highway 14A has thirteen miles of 10% grade. It's only open in the summer so it may not yet be open when you are in Sheridan. It's about like Mount Evans in Colorado but with steep grades. To climb Powder River Pass west of Buffalo you need to ascend something like 7,000 feet and you need to climb quite a lot more if you return to Buffalo. There are easier climbs closer to town: Highway 14 west of Dayton is the easiest climb to the top of the Big Horn mountains. Highway 14 above Shell is very scenic. Highway 16 above Tensleep is a classic. It may be a little early for these climbs.

Lots of rides in the Sheridan area can be found by searching on http://www.mapmyride.com/.


----------



## Tlaloc

*More Search Terms*

If you search mapmyride, also search for rides near Story, Big Horn, Dayton, Buffalo, Tensleep, etc. When I searched for Sheridan, lots of rides didn't show up.


----------

